# any idea if this is a normal royal or a morph?



## tonynufc (Dec 1, 2011)

i bought this liitle guy for a bargain price and because of the colour, is he a normal or not?






this is my bigger one which is definately a normal



thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

The new one is interesting. It looks granite but you can get non genetic forms of granite and granites are under appreciated and don't really cost much more than normals. In any case it's a cracking little royal. Are you planning on breeding him?


----------



## tonynufc (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah I'll be breeding him next year, just need to get my bigger one probed and hope its a female, if it's not I'll have to buy another one though the Mrs might not like that idea 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------

